# Lionel "G" Gauge remote controlled coupler



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Thought I would post a quick video of my little Piko 0-6-0 with remote Lionel G gauge coupler all connected and working. There was a thread on the Model Making part of the forum but this seems to be more of an RC item. I have no idea where to find more of these couplers, bought a few on ebay. If anyone knows a model number I would greatly appreciate it. They really are G gauge Electrocouplers.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X61M9Fb224Q


The video is boring but I did the same thing a few times to show the surprising reliability of coupling and uncoupling with both Bachmann and Lionel manual couplers. I've been playing outside shunting cars this weekend. I also mounted one on my Aristocraft Mikado and it works great too! All my yard engines will be converted soon. I really should have taken another video that wasn't so boring! BTW, the Piko is also battery powered (like most of my engines).


russ


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

the coupler you are using is very rare 

it came with the gp9 and gp20 that where set up for comand control 12 years ago 

at this point there are no spare parts for those so you can only find a pair with each loco

instructions 78-5015-250 for loco 8-85015 talk about them

electro coupler instructions


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

I bought a GP20 new 1988, but it didn't have any of the Electrocouplers. I really like them, they work quite well. Thanks for the info but I'm sad they are out of production. 

russ


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

did you buy the basic model or the one for comand control ? what color box ?


----------



## Trains West (Oct 4, 2008)

here is the link to the instructions for the loco that talk about the electrocoupler 


http://www.lionel.com/media/service...15-250.pdf


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

It is a GP20 in the red box. Not sure if they had command control back in '88. It has the triggered sound for bell, whistle and automated startup/shutdown sounds. Of all things, I've never opened the engine up! I really did enjoy the pdf that showed the wire nuts in the lighting circuit!


----------



## Dick413 (Jan 7, 2008)

russ can you post some measurements plus a close up if it?


----------



## K.A.Simpson (Mar 6, 2008)

Hello guys, this article is on Toshi's site which may be of some interest to anyone who wants to make their own remote coupler. An explanation and photos are included 

http://yoshiokasyd.web.fc2.com/Tech_Tips2/Uncoupler.htm 

Regards from Andrew 
Sandbar & Mudcrab Railway


----------



## rmcintir (Apr 24, 2009)

Very cool muscle wire example. I looked into this about 6 months ago but was concerned about the heat as I wanted to place the wire inside the loco. I may need to rethink this! 

Made them links in the editor but it didn't seem to work...








Here are some photos of the Lionel G Electrocoupler: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...C00634.jpg 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...C00642.jpg 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i27/rmcintir/Trains/DSC00643.jpg 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...C00641.jpg 

One looking into the end: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...C00644.jpg 

On the left is a Bachmann G coupler coupled to the Bachmann G Electrocoupler: 
http://i68.photobucket.com/albums/i...C00645.jpg


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here are some photos of the Lionel G Electrocoupler: 
DSC00634.jpg
DSC00642.jpg
DSC00643.jpg
DSC00641.jpg

One looking into the end: 
DSC00644.jpg

On the left is a Bachmann G coupler coupled to the Bachmann G Electrocoupler: 
DSC00645.jpg


----------

